# Plumbing In Iraq



## jicoll2000 (May 16, 2006)

Yes,

We are experiencing a problem with material supplies. This has resulted in trying to use some of the products that we have here in unconventional ways. We have been supplying bases with electrical power via generators. We are running out of pipe for this. We have a abundance of HDPE Blue Fusion pipe. Will this pipe interact with the diesel and cause it to fail or introuduce unwanted properties into the system. I am not very familiar with this product with this kind of applicaction. While at home we used fusion pipe primarily for LP gas and Natural gas, but not diesel. So, any help would be appreciated. Also if possiable could you supply a code referance where using this product would suffice our QA QC personel.
Thanks,
Jim


----------



## PARA 1 (Jul 10, 2007)

Contact The Manufacturer. Do You Need Help Over There ? I've Got Your Back. Abn Atw ....


----------



## PARA 1 (Jul 10, 2007)

*Omar*

_CONTACT THE MANUFACTURER. DO YOU NEED HELP OVER THERE? I'VE GOT YOUR BACK....ABN ATW...:thumbsup:._


----------



## McElroy Tech (Aug 8, 2007)

See Below.


----------



## McElroy Tech (Aug 8, 2007)

JICOLL2000,

I did some asking around. HDPE can be used to pipe diesel fuel. You will likely want to bury it to control the temperature of the pipe as temperature and transporting fuel both derates the working pressure ability of the pipe. What pipe size and DR are you using? 
There is a Handbook of Polyethylene Pipe that is published by the Plastics Pipe Institute available. Go to plasticpipe.org and look for the literature link. (the forum will not allow me to post it because I do not have 15 posts)

See pgs 160-162 in chapter 6 for effects of temperature on pressure rating of pipe.

See pg 91 in chapter 3 for pipe resistance to Diesel fuel. (affected by working temperature)

HDPE will work for you. I have used it in Dubai, UAE and Nimr, Oman before and had great results. The job in Oman was for oilfield infastructure restoration replacing steel pipe with HDPE. This pipe was initially used for piping oil around.

Good luck and feel free to contact me if you need further information.


----------



## Dansbell (Jul 28, 2007)

McElroy Tech said:


> JICOLL2000,
> Go to plasticpipe.org and look for the literature link. (the forum will not allow me to post it because I do not have 15 posts)
> 
> See pgs 160-162 in chapter 6 for effects of temperature on pressure rating of pipe.
> ...


http://plasticpipe.org/publications/pe_handbook.html
http://plasticpipe.org/pdf/p06.pdf
http://plasticpipe.org/pdf/p03.pdf


----------

